# Introducing...



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

OH he's so cuuute 
I am feeling the urge to get a puppy now, but I will surpress it.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

He's cute! Are you planning on showing him then?


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

A few more..


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

He is a beautiful puppy, Congratulations


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

KPoos said:


> He's cute! Are you planning on showing him then?


Thanks !

I'm not planning to show him. We weren't interested in doing a co-ownership for him either. The door is open if we change our minds. And if we don't want to do it ourselves our groomer is also a professional handler. (she's currently showing 3 dogs from our breeder's previous litter I believe) For now though our plan is to do obedience, therapy and maybe agility. And of course just have fun with him .


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Jas is a very handsome young man . Congratulations on your newest addition to your family. Great shots.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh what a cutie!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A very handsome lad.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Just adorable!! I am SO glad you were able to work thing's out for all of you!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He's just lovely!! Sounds you like have plans to have a lot of fun with him. Good for you!
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a handsome young boy!! Congrats on your new addition, he is lovely. I am sure you will have lots of fun working with him in obedience and therapy, both are VERY rewarding! Agility is so much fun.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

what a lovely little pup


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww, congratulations on the new pup! He's adorable, and very very handsome.  I hope to see lots more photos of this little guy as he grows up, he's a doll!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Beau-ti-ful! Love the first shot especially! Congrats!

Are you a photographer too?


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

He's a beautiful boy! I'm glad it all worked out for you. Now enjoy!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Handsome is an understatement!

Congratulations!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Great news, beautiful puppy and best of all, no potential stress/confusion/conflicts/hard feelings involved with co-ownership!! He's ALL yours!!  Enjoy him!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww! Cute little puppy boy!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats, what a looker!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

mercymoon said:


> Beau-ti-ful! Love the first shot especially! Congrats!
> 
> Are you a photographer too?


Thanks!

I am a photographer. I guess my copyright line gave it away LOL. Hope it's not too distracting, but I've run into issues with photos being "borrowed" :-/. (not from here)

I took Jas to the beach to run today and wished I'd brought along my camera. It's a great spot to play off leash but I wanted both hands free just in case. Turns out he likes to stay close even when other temptations abound. Not holding my breath that this will continue LOL.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Such a handsome little man, congratulations!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We think he's a cutie, but we're definitely biased LOL. He had our attention from day one.

I don't think we could have gone wrong with any of the pups in this litter. They were all beautiful, and their focus was just wonderful. If walking around the room you could get the entire pack to follow and not one would take their eyes off of you. If called over while playing like lunatics, or if eagerly watching their dinner being prepared, all of them would listen at the drop of a dime and run to you... ears flopping and all LOL. After living with a Golden Retriever (hang on Mom there are 1000 people I want to say hi to before I actually get to you LOL) for so many years, undivided attention is amazing .


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

He is very handsome! I LOVE his face. What a sweetie he is


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

He is VERY beautiful boy !!!! 

Major congrats !!!!


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

What a sweet face =]


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

What a beautiful puppy! He has a very pretty face.


----------

